# Keine Addons für Aion?



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe gehört, dass es für Aion keine Addons geben soll.Ist die Info noch Aktuell?

Hmm, zweischneidiges Schwert ^^

Wenn ich bedenke wieviele Addons ich bei WoW nutze (und ich bin da sicher nicht der einzige) ... auf die meisten würde ich nur ungern verzichten wollen.

Grid/Clique z.B ist ein sehr mächtiges Werkzeug gerade für Heiler.Nur eines von vielen Beispielen wie Addons dem Spieler das spielen zwar nicht abnehmen, aber doch erleichtern können...

Was meint ihr dazu, könntet ihr ohne weiteres auf den Kompfort guter Addons verzichten?


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juli 2009)

die addons haben WoW zerstört. 

interface verändern und kleidung wechseln geht ja noch. aber seit damagemeter und omen ist die atmosphäre doch im arsch, weil jeder im spiel und ausserhalb nur noch zahlen vergleicht statt spass zu haben. 

ich hoffe dass aion keine addons zulässt.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

DMG Meter war das einzige Addon was ich wirklich brauchte ;]
Finde die Frage aber etwas blöd, bei AION wirst du einfach nicht so abhängig sein von den Addons und von daher wirst du sie auch kaum vermsissen.


----------



## Bjarni (17. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die addons haben WoW zerstört.
> 
> interface verändern und kleidung wechseln geht ja noch. aber seit damagemeter und omen ist die atmosphäre doch im arsch, weil jeder im spiel und ausserhalb nur noch zahlen vergleicht statt spass zu haben.
> 
> ich hoffe dass aion keine addons zulässt.



100% /sign !!!! 
hoffentlich wird nie ein schlauer auf die Idee kommen und so eine art DMG meter oder Omen rausbringen. Ich freue mich schon so sehr auf heute abend, endlich mal wieder ein "nacktes" mmo zocken ohne einen plan zuhaben wie was geht.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Finde die Frage aber etwas blöd, bei AION wirst du einfach nicht so abhängig sein von den Addons und von daher wirst du sie auch kaum vermsissen.



Ich hatte bisher selbst noch nicht die Möglichkeit, Aion anzuspielen. Von daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, wie sich Aion  "Anfühlt" oder welche Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten man da schon von Haus aus hat.

Natürlich gibt es (bleiben wir mal beim Beispiel WoW) unzählige unnötige Addons.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es aber schon gut, den Spielern die Wahl zu lassen. Eben die Möglichkeit, das Interface mit  Modifikationen von der Communety für die Communety so zu gestalten, wies einem individuell am besten gefällt.

(natürlich immer in einem bestimmten Rahmen)


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es gut so, das Interface lässt sich gut anpassen, so das Grid etc unnötig werden. Die ganzen anderen "ich lass meine Addons arbeiten" Dinger gibts nicht..Omen oder Dmg Meter fände ich persöhnlich gut (vor allem Omen) aber geht auch ohne.

Besser so als andauernd Probleme damit und ständig rumschrauben und neue Versionen ziehen...

Zudem ist es so auch fairer, wer keine Lust auf Unmengen an Addons hat kommt trotzdem weit...in Wow waren ja zb in der Arena Langezeit einige Addons ab einer bestimmten Wertung absolute Pflicht....genau wie für Raids..Raid X will das, Raid Y will das..und Rad Z will das das und das...


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Ich freue mich genau da drauf. Keine Addons ... wunderbar. Sagen wir es so, wenn Leute omen und ähnliches benutzen von mir aus, jeder muss selbst wissen wie er spielt. Aber Dinge wie Demage Meter und Healbots .... es gibt wenige Dinge die ein Spiel so kaputt machen. Es wird keine "lfm 4k+dd " Anfragen geben und darüber bin ich einfach nur glücklich.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Aber Dinge wie Demage Meter und Healbots .... es gibt wenige Dinge die ein Spiel so kaputt machen.



Wieso soll denn "Healbot" das Spiel kaputt machen? Der Name ist da etwas unglücklich gewählt aber dieses Addon nimmt dir keines Falls das Heilen ab. Es erleichtert es dir nur ein wenig.
Ich kenne keinen Heiler, der nicht entweder mit "Healbot" oder Grid/Clique arbeitet und daran ist überhaut nichts auszusetzen.
Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht von wegen "Skill" usw ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Aber Dinge wie Demage Meter und Healbots .... es gibt wenige Dinge die ein Spiel so kaputt machen. Es wird keine "lfm 4k+dd " Anfragen geben und darüber bin ich einfach nur glücklich.


Einfache Leistungsabfrage, wenn sie nicht durch Addons reguliert werden, dann macht mans halt per Equip.
Das gewettere gegen genau diese Tools klingt für mich eher nach ängstlichen Casuals.. sorry, aber anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären. Für mich ists einfach eine Hilfestellung zur Optimierung meines Charakters - was für mich einfach das wichtigste im Spiel ist.

Norjena bringts aber ziemlich aufn Punkt, Addons wie Grid und Arenawatch (zwei zufällig ausgewählte Addons welche hier stehen da wirklich jeder Heiler/Arenaspieler dieses oder ein equivalentes Tool benutzte) usw. wurden für manche Spieler/Klassen einfach unabdingbar und genau das ist dann natürlich blöd, weil diejenigen welche es nicht hatten, hatten erhebliche Nachteile den anderen gegenüber. Auf solche Addons verzichte ich sehr gern.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die addons haben WoW zerstört.
> 
> interface verändern und kleidung wechseln geht ja noch. aber seit damagemeter und omen ist die atmosphäre doch im arsch, weil jeder im spiel und ausserhalb nur noch zahlen vergleicht statt spass zu haben.
> 
> ich hoffe dass aion keine addons zulässt.



Richtig...

IMO würde ein DMG Meter Aion über kurz oder lang genau so eine unangenehme Community bescheren wie WoW sie hat.


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Einfache Leistungsabfrage, wenn sie nicht durch Addons reguliert werden, dann macht mans halt per Equip.
> Das gewettere gegen genau diese Tools klingt für mich eher nach ängstlichen Casuals.. sorry, aber anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären. Für mich ists einfach eine Hilfestellung zur Optimierung meines Charakters - was für mich einfach das wichtigste im Spiel ist.
> 
> Norjena bringts aber ziemlich aufn Punkt, Addons wie Grid und Arenawatch (zwei zufällig ausgewählte Addons welche hier stehen da wirklich jeder Heiler/Arenaspieler dieses oder ein equivalentes Tool benutzte) usw. wurden für manche Spieler/Klassen einfach unabdingbar und genau das ist dann natürlich blöd, weil diejenigen welche es nicht hatten, hatten erhebliche Nachteile den anderen gegenüber. Auf solche Addons verzichte ich sehr gern.



Ängstlicher Casual? You have no idea!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe selbst Healbot benutzt und weis von was ich rede, es vereinfacht nicht das Heilen, es nimmt es dir praktisch ab. Tastenkombination auf die G5 Maus legen und einfach durch die Raidfenster klicken. Was hast du dann noch vom Boss wenn du nur wie ein Affe auf die plötzlich aufleuchtenden Knöpfe klickst?

Leistungsabfrage? Lächerlich! Warum konnten wir damals zur klassik Zeit nach knapp 6 Wochen Serverrelease Nefarian legen? Warum hat es eine asiatische Gilde geschaft mit t3 Equip Illidan zu legen? Das ist Leistung und nicht irgendwelche verfluchten Zahlen und violeten Items die auf deinem Char liegen.

Aion arbeitet noch ziemlich stark mit Makros die einem viel ermöglichen, hier wird es im Endeffekt das Konfliktmaterial geben.


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ängstlicher Casual? You have no idea!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/signed

Also ich habe auch in  WoW selten mit Addons gespielt, das einzige was ich nutze waren Sachen wie Auctioneer,Comix, WIM oder Titan bar.

Dmg Meter, recount, omen, ktm etc etc etc  sind sachen die einen zu sehr das Spielen erleichtern. Dazu gehören auch Sachen wie grid oder Healbot. 

Das ist ein Spiel und man soll das Spiel doch so spielen wie es entwickelt wurde ohne es sich noch leichter zu machen (WoW ist ja schon extrem leicht im Vergleich mit anderen MMOs)

Finde ich gut das es in Aion keine Addons gibt, wobei ich doch Comix und Auctioneer als einziges vermissen werde XD


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Ich habe selbst Healbot benutzt und weis von was ich rede, es vereinfacht nicht das Heilen, es nimmt es dir praktisch ab.



Unsinn, im Raid heilen ohne jedes Addon is zumindest bei WoW purer Stress, das tut sich keiner freiwillig an.
Nicht umsonst hast auch du "Healbot" bemüht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitagoras (17. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Heiler, der nicht entweder mit "Healbot" oder Grid/Clique arbeitet und daran ist überhaut nichts auszusetzen.
> Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht von wegen "Skill" usw ^^




Ich z.b. spiele einen Holy Priest im Endgame und benutz lediglich die Xpearl Raidframes zum Heilen...
kein Mausover oder klickmist für die Heilsprüche. 

Classic heilen ist für mich das schönste, ist aber nicht jedermans sache . Target anklicken und dann per Hotkeys den passenden Heilspruch zu wählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Aion ists ähnlich , du kannst den Alliance frame ( Gruppenframes ) genau so legen und skalieren wie bei Xpearl. 
was für mich in der beziehung eine kleine umstellung ist. 


Aber jedem wie ers mag , nur wer in Aion einen Heiler spielt sollte sich schonmal mit den gruppenframes anfreunden .


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Unsinn, im Raid heilen ohne jedes Addon is zumindest bei WoW purer Stress, das tut sich keiner freiwillig an.
> Nicht umsonst hast auch du "Healbot" bemüht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe es nicht benutzt weil es mir Arbeit erspart, sondern weil damit einfach die Leistung besser war. Womit ich wieder auf Healmeter zurück komme. Deine Gildenkollegen benutzen es und haben knapp 1/4 mehr heal als du, obwohl du alles raushaust was geht und ganz genau weist, dass du ein guter Heiler bist. Man fragt nach was sie tun und sie sagen, ich klicke einfach mit Healbot die Leute hoch .... super. Also holt man es sich und ist wieder mit Abstand auf Platz 1. Eigeninitiative und selbstständiges Denken? Fehlanzeige! Der Heilspaß ging ab BC so dramatisch runter und seitdem in Wotlk jede Heilerklasse das Gleiche kann ist er ganz weg und ich damit auch.

Ich habe die Klassik WoW Zeiten geliebt. Ein Raid Addon und ein Aggrometer, mehr brauchte man nicht. Vll noch für C'Thun in AQ 40 ein Addon das den Abstand zwischen den Spieler gemessen hat und welches man dann auch für Nax benutzt hat.

Auf jeden Fall ist es eine gute Entscheidung die Quelltexte versiegelt zu lassen.


----------



## For-Free (17. Juli 2009)

Also Aion wird an sich wohl kaum Addon Support haben, schaut einfach mal rüber zu den Asiaten. Die spielen das Spiel nun schon etwas länger und dort gibt es kaum/keine Addons. Aion ist schlichtweg komplett anders konzipiert wie WoW und brauch deswegen kaum/keine Addons. Daher denke ich, wird es auch kein/keine "ordentlichen" Addons für das Spiel geben.

Was die Diskussion um Omen/DBM/Penismeter/usw. angeht. Es sind einfach einige Addons dabei, die ab einem gewissen Grad des Spieles unersetzlich sind. Bestes Beispiel war hier DBM, spätestens in BWL wurde dieses Addon für den Raidleader pflicht! Ohne ging garnichts, weil das Spiel mittlerweile komplett auf dieses "Addon" gebaut wurde und die Encounter danach designt wurden.

Was Addons wie DPS-Meter angeht, ist klar, dass jeder der diese Zahlen nicht erreicht rumweint. Klar gibt es immer diese Casual-Kacknoobs die im Handelschannel mit "lfm DD´s 4+ DPS" gesucht haben. Genau diese Leute haben sich aber nur solche DD´s gesucht, weil sie selber keine 1k DPs gefahren sind. Damit diese Leute aber Loot bekommen können, bzw. die Bosse legen, mussten sie sich ausgleich an Land holen, weil sone Trümmertruppe wo jeder nur 1k DPs ährt, konnte diese Bosse nicht legen. Also musste sich der KN, ordentliche Leute suchen. Daher kam dieser ganze Schwachsinn.
Aber ja, DPS-Meter ist eine reine Leistungsabfrage. Ich habe es selber oft erlebt, Schurkenspieler X macht 6k DPs, Schurkenspieler Y bekommt bei gleichem Gear 4k hin. So jeder Raidleader, der auf etwas "höherem Niveau" zocken möchte, tritt nun an Spieler Y. Also eine ganz klare Leistungsabfrage/Vergleich. Mehr ist das Addon nicht, das viele kleine Kn´s das Addon als "Schwanz0meter" nutzen, ist deren Ding.

Um es also kurz zu fassen, nicht die Addons machen das Spiel kaputt, sondern die Spieler, die diese Addons schlichtweg falsch einsetzen.

PS. @Kizna: Natürlich haben die Asiaten da ne Leistung vollbracht, knapp 1 Jahr nach den Amerikanern/Europäern..also haben die alles generft gezockt. Haste mal Gruul 1.0 gespielt gehabt..? Und Asiaten sind da eh von der Grundeinstellung anders wie der Rest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Ich habe es nicht benutzt weil es mir Arbeit erspart, sondern weil damit einfach die Leistung besser war



Es steigert also die Effektivität, du sagst es selbst.

Welche Heilung ich wann auf wen wirke, das Manamanagement, das richtige Verhalten im Bosskampf usw...das nimmt die doch keiner ab.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (17. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass es für Aion keine Addons geben soll.Ist die Info noch Aktuell?
> 
> ...



hoffentlich gibts keine addons in aion!


----------



## jay390 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin vorallem froh, dass das blöde Recount in AION nicht mehr gibt. In WoW schaut jeder zuerst auf die DPS. Wenn Jäger X 4kdps macht aber bei jedem Bossfight in Voidzones stirbt, und Jäger Y 2-3k aber fast nie stirbt, viel mehr Movement hat, wer wird von den meisten auf den ersten Blick bevorzugt? Na Jäger X.

Ach ja: Ich persönlich hab in WoW nie Addons genutzt, das einzige was ich mir "gezwungenermaßen" für den Raid holen musste war DBM. Auch ohne Recount war ich immer unter den Top DDs in unserem Raid.


----------



## Doomsta (17. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass es für Aion keine Addons geben soll.Ist die Info noch Aktuell?
> 
> ...




ich hoffe das es keine addons in aion gibt, die ganzen addon kiddies hätten in classic WoW keinen boss down gehabt, mitlerweile gibt es sogar addons die dir deinen nächsten spell anzeigen damit du "max dps" fährst.
Aggro anzeige, dmg meter, dps cycles -> da kann ich auch nend ressierten affen spielen lassen.
Hoffentlich wird es nie Addons in Aion geben.


----------



## jay390 (17. Juli 2009)

Noch was: Irgendwie versteh ich nicht auf was Flaschenpost aus will. Wenn dir was nicht passt bleib doch bei deinem WoW und genieße deine Addons. Is nun mal so in AION und das ist gut so. 

Es wird keiner gezwungen zu AION


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Juli 2009)

mit healbot hab ich den Spaß am Heilen in WoW verloren! Früher MC etc. war es noch arbeit die Leute auszuwählen, dann den passenden Spruch zu casten! Jetzt guck ich mir nur noch die Balken an und drück unterschiedliche Knöpfe an meiner Maus!

Weglassen kann man healbot aber nicht, weil man dann einfach zu schlecht ist! Klar ist es eine Erleichterung! Aber man kann auch ein Addon bauen, was wenn man die 1 drückt den Spieler mit der wenigsten HP auswählt, auf den noch kein Spruch gecastet wird und das Addon sucht dann effektivsten Zauber aus! Ist auch eine Erleichterung macht aber keinen Spaß mehr!


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

For-Free schrieb:


> PS. @Kizna: Natürlich haben die Asiaten da ne Leistung vollbracht, knapp 1 Jahr nach den Amerikanern/Europäern..also haben die alles generft gezockt. Haste mal Gruul 1.0 gespielt gehabt..? Und Asiaten sind da eh von der Grundeinstellung anders wie der Rest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gab es noch keine Nerfs, bei denen Chinesen kommen alle Patches mit Monaten Verzögerung, die hatten Woltk erst 1 Jahr nach uns, Black Tempel war bei denen wohl von Anfang an dabei, aber ohne die Nerf Patches. Selbst wenn mit, wäre trotzdem ne große Leistung, wir sind mit T5 rein...das ist im Vergleich zu T3 praktisch schon die doppelte Dps/Heilung etc...


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Noch was: Irgendwie versteh ich nicht auf was Flachenpost aus will. Wenn dir was nicht passt bleib doch bei deinem WoW und genieße deine Addons. Is nun mal so in AION und das ist gut so



Naja ich verstehe schon auf was er raus will, hätte hier allerdings die Frage an Flaschenpost ob du schon zu klassik WoW Zeiten aktiv geraidet hast? Mein problem ist ganz einfach, dass ich weis wie viel Spaß es früher gemacht hat und wie diese Spaß nach und nach durch leistungsdruck ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Noch was: Irgendwie versteh ich nicht auf was Flachenpost aus will. Wenn dir was nicht passt bleib doch bei deinem WoW und genieße deine Addons. Is nun mal so in AION und das ist gut so.
> 
> Es wird keiner gezwungen zu AION



Ich sage ja selbst, dass man auf viele Addons gut verzichten könnte.

Ich will lediglich von euch wissen was ihr davon haltet, dass es für Aion voraussichtlich ganz konsequent absolut garkeine Addons geben wird.
Eure Meinung eben. Bisher ist der Tenor ja eindeutig ^^


----------



## Doomsta (17. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> mit healbot hab ich den Spaß am Heilen in WoW verloren! Früher MC etc. war es noch arbeit die Leute auszuwählen, dann den passenden Spruch zu casten! Jetzt guck ich mir nur noch die Balken an und drück unterschiedliche Knöpfe an meiner Maus!
> 
> Weglassen kann man healbot aber nicht, weil man dann einfach zu schlecht ist! Klar ist es eine Erleichterung! Aber man kann auch ein Addon bauen, was wenn man die 1 drückt den Spieler mit der wenigsten HP auswählt, auf den noch kein Spruch gecastet wird und das Addon sucht dann effektivsten Zauber aus! Ist auch eine Erleichterung macht aber keinen Spaß mehr!



Allein der name "healbot"...

*koppschüttel und weg*


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Aber man kann auch ein Addon bauen, was wenn man die 1 drückt den Spieler mit der wenigsten HP auswählt, auf den noch kein Spruch gecastet wird und das Addon sucht dann effektivsten Zauber aus! Ist auch eine Erleichterung macht aber keinen Spaß mehr!



Sowas würde Blizzard unterbinden, teilweise wurden Addons ja schon "entschärft" - Decursive z.B


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juli 2009)

hab zwar nie geheilt, aber wenn der content (auch das heilen) ohne addon zu schaffen ist (und evtl. noch spass macht) dann ist es doch aion doch wow vorzuziehen, wo man die benötigte (heil)leistung nur mit addon und stupider klickarbeit schafft ...


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich bleibe bei der Meinung das zum Beispiel Grid oder evtl auch Recount/Dmg Meter und Omen hilfreich wären, auf den Rest kann ich eigentlich getrost verzichten (wobei Grid auch nicht wirklich wichtig ist die Raidframes sind ja gut einstellbar).


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, ich bleibe bei der Meinung das zum Beispiel Grid oder evtl auch Recount/Dmg Meter und Omen hilfreich wären, auf den Rest kann ich eigentlich getrost verzichten (wobei Grid auch nicht wirklich wichtig ist die Raidframes sind ja gut einstellbar).



/sign, wtb neuen Noobfilter :]


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Naja ich verstehe schon auf was er raus will, hätte hier allerdings die Frage an Flaschenpost ob du schon zu klassik WoW Zeiten aktiv geraidet hast? Mein problem ist ganz einfach, dass ich weis wie viel Spaß es früher gemacht hat und wie diese Spaß nach und nach durch leistungsdruck ersetzt wurde.



Da muss ich passen und gebe ehrlich zu das ich zu Klassik Zeiten zwar schon gespielt, aber noch nicht geraidet habe...(erster Char war pünktlich zu BC-Start 58 ^^)


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe nur darauf gewartet, dass so ein Thread kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn alle über DMg Meters etc meckern, so hat es doch einen großen Vorteil: Gruppenanalyse. 
Wenns mal wieder gar nicht vorwärts geht in einer Instanz, kann man es gut zur fehleranalyse benutzen. Z.B. sehen wer am wenigsten Damage macht, oder ob jemand zu oft heilaggro hatte, ob der Heiler sein Fach beherrscht oder 90% der Heilung overheal ist.


----------



## For-Free (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, ich bleibe bei der Meinung das zum Beispiel Grid oder evtl auch Recount/Dmg Meter und Omen hilfreich wären, auf den Rest kann ich eigentlich getrost verzichten (wobei Grid auch nicht wirklich wichtig ist die Raidframes sind ja gut einstellbar).



Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich habe nur darauf gewartet, dass so ein Thread kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man kann aber auch einfach überlegen. 

haben die heiler irgendwann kein mana mehr, weil der kampf zu lange dauert, liegts wohl am fehlenden damage.
stirbt der tank zu schnell heilen die heiler wohl nicht genug.

usw.

klar gibt es immer mehrere gründe, aber bei wechselnden gruppen werd ich doch schnell mitkriegen, dass mein equio verbesserungswürdig ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man kann aber auch einfach überlegen.
> 
> haben die heiler irgendwann kein mana mehr, weil der kampf zu lange dauert, liegts wohl am fehlenden damage.
> stirbt der tank zu schnell heilen die heiler wohl nicht genug.



Ist aber auch ziemlich engstirnig betrachtet, es gibt haufenweise Instanzen (im eigentlichen Sinne, nicht im Sinne von Dungeons) welche das ganze noch in andere Richtungen beeinflussen.
Ausserdem hats For-Free doch vorhin bereits geschrieben, der Direktvergleich zwischen zwei Spielern wird ermöglicht, da hilft "überlegen" nicht, genauso isses allg. in Raids oder auch schon in Gruppen.. "es fehlt DMG" - ja von wem denn? Wenn es 3 oder 15 DDs sind, na dann überleg mal..


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man kann aber auch einfach überlegen.
> 
> haben die heiler irgendwann kein mana mehr, weil der kampf zu lange dauert, liegts wohl am fehlenden damage.
> stirbt der tank zu schnell heilen die heiler wohl nicht genug.



Könnt aber auch sein, dass der Heiler zu viel Overheal hat, stirbt der Tank zu schnell, kann es auch sein, dass der Tank eine schlechte Ausrüstung hat. Wie du siehst gibt es mehrere Interpretationsansätze, und solche "analysetools" helfen nunmal dabei. 

Trotzdem bin ich eher gegen solche Addons, dennoch gibt es einiges was man in Aion direkt integrieren sollte:
- Lebensanzeige in % oder absolut bei Mobs/Gruppenmitgliedern
- Cooldownzähler für Fertigkeiten
- Bessere Adaption des Interfaces an den Benutzer, bisher kann man nur wählen zwischen Minikarte und Eigenes Charbild oben oder unten.


----------



## Fendrin (17. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich würde es nicht schlecht finden, wenn es Addons geben würde, mit denen man das Aussehen des UIs verändern könnte.
Andere Buttons, andere Leisten... Das würde mir reichen, dann wäre AION perfekt... naja, fast, die Währung ist gewöhnungbedürftig, v.A. die großen Beträge >.>

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juli 2009)

Also, viel mehr als gute Raidframes braucht man als Heiler ja kaum (ich heile aktuell mit Grid + Mouseovermakros).
Hat den wohl jemand einen Screenshot der Frames für mich damit man das mal sehen kann?

PS: Sin, dich erkennt keiner mehr ohne den Zwerg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Also, viel mehr als gute Raidframes braucht man als Heiler ja kaum (ich heile aktuell mit Grid + Mouseovermakros).
> Hat den wohl jemand einen Screenshot der Frames für mich damit man das mal sehen kann?
> 
> PS: Sin, dich erkennt keiner mehr ohne den Zwerg...
> ...



Ich wollt mal was anderes haben als den Zwerg, der ist noch aus Warhammer Zeiten :-(
Hab leider keinen screenshot, aber kannst dir das ja ab heute abend selber anschauen wenn die Server wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juli 2009)

könnt ihr das nicht per message klären?


----------



## Tellur01 (17. Juli 2009)

Da ich einen Beta-Key habe, konnte ich bereits AION antesten.

Addons sind so eine Sache. Es gibt nice-to-have, nützliche, überflüssige und Gimicks.

Ich persönlich liebe *aufgeräumte UIs*. Die Standart UI von AION ist mir zu groß und zu verspielt.
Deshalb wünsche ich mir dafür ein Addon mit der ich die UI mach meinen Wünschen umbauen kann.

Bin ich deshalb ein schlechter Mensch?

Ich wünsche mir ein Addon mit dem ich *beim looten sehen kann wieviel etwas beim NPC Wert ist*.
Das erleichtert die Entscheidung darüber welchen Gegenstand man weg wirft wenn das Inventar voll ist. 
Es erleichtert auch zB die Handhabung bei den ingame shops der Spieler. So kann man gute Ware zu realistischen Preisen anbieten - ohne erst beim NPC vorbei zu gehen.

Bin ich deshalb ein n00b weil ich mir Spiel-Komfort wünsche?

*Ich denke mal man muss unterscheiden um welche Addons es sich handelt und was sie unterstützen.*
Grundsätzlich finde ich Addons sinnvoll.


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> könnt ihr das nicht per message klären?



Warum sollten wir? Wenn hier pro Tag x Threads über das selbe Thema geöffnet werden dürfen, dürfen wir auch mal ne kleine Privatunterhaltung führen, also bitte hör auf Forenpolizei zu spielen.

Zum Thema: Ich finde Hdro hat das gut geregelt. Man kann das Interface gut anpassen, aber keine Addons wie bei WoW installieren.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juli 2009)

das mit dem UI ist für mich nachvollziehbar. das andere nicht.

ist für mich eben eine fantasywelt in der mein char durch die gegen trottet oder flattert. wie soll er wissen wenn er was findet wieviel ihm irgendein NPC dafür gibt. 

wär sogar dafür, dass die preise sich ändern und zumindest versucht wird sowas wie eine lebendige wirtschaft zu imitieren ...


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ist für mich eben eine fantasywelt in der mein char durch die gegen trottet oder flattert. wie soll er wissen wenn er was findet wieviel ihm irgendein NPC dafür gibt.


RP'ler?
Mir ist das ziemlich einerlei, da spalten sich dann einfach die verschiedenen Spielerschaften.



sympathisant schrieb:


> wär sogar dafür, dass die preise sich ändern und zumindest versucht wird sowas wie eine lebendige wirtschaft zu imitieren ...


Dann sollte man das aber gleich richtig machen und die Wirtschaft von Spielerseiten aus regulieren lassen, weil ernsthaft - fühlst du dich in einer fließenden Wirtschaft gefesselt wenn die An- und Verkaufspreise bei NPCs variieren? Aber naja das könnte man jetzt sehr breit treten, können wir uns aber sparen da es auch bei Aion Soulbounds gibt.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> RP'ler?


nicht wirklich.

aber ein stimmiges spiel gefällt mir.




> Mir ist das ziemlich einerlei, da spalten sich dann einfach die verschiedenen Spielerschaften.


jepp.




> Dann sollte man das aber gleich richtig machen und die Wirtschaft von Spielerseiten aus regulieren lassen, weil ernsthaft - fühlst du dich in einer fließenden Wirtschaft gefesselt wenn die An- und Verkaufspreise bei NPCs variieren? Aber naja das könnte man jetzt sehr breit treten, können wir uns aber sparen da es auch bei Aion Soulbounds gibt.


versteh ich nicht? wieso gefesselt. aber hast recht das führt zu weit vom thema weg ...


----------



## Gromthar (17. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ... der Direktvergleich zwischen zwei Spielern wird ermöglicht, ...


Anders vormuliert: der Spieler wird zum reinen Instrument der erfolgsorientierten Itemhatz.

Und ja, auch ich habe das gute zwei Jahre lang mitgemacht. Äußerst effektiv, kaum bis keine Fehler, intuitives Spiel: Fehlanzeige. Kaum jemandem war, zu meiner WoW Zeit, noch der Mensch hinter dem Alterego wichtig. Es zählte nur noch der reine Erfolg. Aber ist das die richtige Entwicklung? Ist das nicht mitunter einer der Gründe wieso der Ton rauer wurde?

Die Frage ist am Ende ob jeder, wirklich jeder, beim dem Spiel noch seinen Spaß hat. Und ich persönlich empfand das Raiden zum Ende meiner WoW Zeit lediglich eines: langweilig. Man starrt auf Addons, weil es einfach nicht anders geht und schaut wärenddessen DvD um nicht in Schlaf zu fallen. Gut, das war mein Emfpinden. Das Grundproblem war - und ist es scheinabr noch immer - das man, einmal eingeführt, keine Wahl mehr hat ob man es benutzt oder nicht - es geht kaum oder gar nicht mehr ohne.

Seid doch froh wenn ihr dies bei Aion nicht habt. Das Spiel wird nunmal intuitiver. Und wenn jemand in eurer Gruppe mies spielt, werft ihn raus oder nehmt ihn nicht mehr mit. Fertig. Eines soll es doch bleiben: ein Spiel.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Anders vormuliert: der Spieler wird zum reinen Instrument der erfolgsorientierten Itemhatz.
> 
> Seid doch froh wenn ihr dies bei Aion nicht habt. Das Spiel wird nunmal intuitiver. Und wenn jemand in eurer Gruppe mies spielt, werft ihn raus oder nehmt ihn nicht mehr mit. Fertig. Eines soll es doch bleiben: ein Spiel.



So wird es auch ohne Dmg Meter, nur mit dem Unterschied das es dann heißt "ihr Dds seid alle scheiße!", man kann nähmlich nicht vergleichen und dann den einzelnen schwächeres Tipps geben...

Die ganzen anderen Addons müssen nicht sein..aber grade Omen/Recount Verschnitte wären gut, wer sowieso eher "casual" spielt braucht sie ja nicht, aber zumindest für die Raidleitung der erfolgsorientierten Gilden wäre es hilfreich. Von einem Addon Wahnsinn wie in Wow wären wir immernoch weit entfernt.

Und genau dieses "mies" spielen lässt sich dann kaum beurteilen, höchstens was CC etc angeht...wenn der Dmg nicht stimmt wird es dann jedes Mal gegenseitiges Geflame geben wer jetzt daran schuld ist...die Addons machen keine Com kaputt, die Com nutzt sie nur "falsch".


----------



## Gromthar (17. Juli 2009)

Na das ist aber genau der Punkt. Gebe ich einem Menschen die Möglichkeit etwas zu nutzen, impliziert das auch immer die Option es auf die "falsche" Weise anzuwenden. Das liegt in der Natur der Dinge.

Wieso leckt sich ein Hund den Schwanz? Weil er es kann!

Naturgemäß bilden solche Dinge immer eine Eigendynamik. Der Eine machts, der Andere schaut es sich ab, der Nächste perfektioniert es. In anderen Onlinespielen geht es auch ohne solche Dinge. Und da es diese Möglichkeiten meist nicht gibt, bleiben die Kämpfe auch so anspruchsvoll genug.
"Leider" hat Blizzard auf den Addonwahn auf seine Weise reagiert: sie haben die Kämpfe darauf aufgebaut und diese Addons vorrausgesetzt um diese überhaupt zu schaffen. Die Community hat sich daran angepasst und wurde von diesen Dingern mehr oder minder abhängig.

Aber was solls. Mich interessiert Aion ansich gar nicht. Ich wollte das nur einwerfen, weil jedes MMO bei Erscheinen vor den selben Fragen steht und diese Diskussion daher nie endet.


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ich bin vorallem froh, dass das blöde Recount in AION nicht mehr gibt. In WoW schaut jeder zuerst auf die DPS. Wenn Jäger X 4kdps macht aber bei jedem Bossfight in Voidzones stirbt, und Jäger Y 2-3k aber fast nie stirbt, viel mehr Movement hat, wer wird von den meisten auf den ersten Blick bevorzugt? Na Jäger X.
> 
> Ach ja: Ich persönlich hab in WoW nie Addons genutzt, das einzige was ich mir "gezwungenermaßen" für den Raid holen musste war DBM. Auch ohne Recount war ich immer unter den Top DDs in unserem Raid.



Daran ist nicht das addon Schuld sondern die Unfähigkeit der Leute es Zielgerichtet einzusetzen. Seh ich im Recount einen DD der 4K DPS gedrückt hat aber nur eine DPS Time von 20% hat muß ich mich doch fragen welchen nutzen hatte er die anderen 80% des Kampfes......... 

Das fehlen von Analysetools wird meiner Meinung nach nichts an der Einstellung vieler Faceroller ändern. Ich sage bewußt nicht Casual weil die Bezeichnung Casual mal so gar nichts mit den spielerischen Fähigkeiten zu tun hat.

P.S. an alle die denken die Wow Encounter wären darauf gebalancend worden das alle Tonnen von Addons nutzen.... Bullshit jeder WoW Encounter ist problemlos mit dem Standardinterface legbar gewesen.


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal was anderes haben als den Zwerg, der ist noch aus Warhammer Zeiten :-(
> Hab leider keinen screenshot, aber kannst dir das ja ab heute abend selber anschauen wenn die Server wieder gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich kann ich das nicht, bin kein glücklicher Betakeybesitzer....(ist mir aber auch egal, hätte ja vorbestellen können....aber ich hab wenig Lust dieselben Startgebiete mehrmals zu machen, ich war ja auch schon kurz In der China O.
Also warte ich nach wie vor auf einen Screen des Raidframes...
Wenn das und der Rest zumindest so einigermaßen gut ist, hat sich die Adonfrage eh erledigt. Die Addon Flut bei WoW ist nur in dem mittelmäßigen Interface begründet (zumindest bei mir...).

Edit: Obwohl, jetzt grade hätte ich schon Lust, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen Key im Schrank liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (17. Juli 2009)

das aion ui frame lässt sich doch schon recht gut konfigurieren sowohl was größe angeht als auch typ (z.b. in den optionen ui on top -> ähnlich wie bei wow halth/mana balken links oben wie buff balken rechts oben dafür das untere frame schön kompakt. zudem lässt sich größe skalieren....
ich füg mal dazu bildchen ein sobal ich einloggen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass es für Aion keine Addons geben soll.Ist die Info noch Aktuell?
> 
> ...



Nein es gibt keine Add ons bei AION, und ich LIEBE DIESES SPIEL DAFÜR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese scheiß Add ons bei WoW haben das ganze Spiel kaputtgemacht.

Zum Glück gabs bisher bei keinem koreanischen MMORPG Add ons, und auch bei diesem gibts keine, jeder hat das gleiche Interface, exakt die gleichen Bedingungen, einfach herrlich.

PS: Kein Damage Meter, da frag ich mich, was die ganzen Ex WoW Spieler bei AION machen werden wenn sie Gruppenmitglieder suchen? :>
Selten dämlich dieses Add on, da hat man dann Warlocks in der Gruppe die statt nem Imp für mehr HP lieber ein anderes Vieh draußen haben für mehr DÄMÄTSCH.
Als man ihn drauf anspricht kommt der Satz: "Mit dem Imp mach ich aber weniger Damage, naja egal, bin ja eh 1."

Oder DDs die dem Tank nicht mal mehr Zeit geben zum Antanken, nur damit man paar % mehr Schaden macht, das die Gruppe dabei draufgehen kann juckt niemanden, schließlich braucht man ja so viel DÄMÄTSCH wie möglich damit man 1. beim E-Penis-Meter ist.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Einfache Leistungsabfrage, wenn sie nicht durch Addons reguliert werden, dann macht mans halt per Equip.
> Das gewettere gegen genau diese Tools klingt für mich eher nach ängstlichen Casuals.. sorry, aber anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären. Für mich ists einfach eine Hilfestellung zur Optimierung meines Charakters - was für mich einfach das wichtigste im Spiel ist.



Dummes Zeug, die Sachen die ich oben aufgezählt habe, also Warlocks die nur an ihren Damage denken und nicht an gute Gruppenbuffs, oder DDs die einen Tank nicht antanken lassen, diese Sachen haben nichts mit Charoptimierung zu tun. 

Wenn das für dich eine Leistungsabfrage ist, nur auf Schaden zu gucken, also wer seine Skillrotation am besten durchzieht, und dem Tank am wenigsten Zeit gibt, dann bist du für mich der typische WoW Spieler, und genau diese Leute sollen bitte bei WoW bleiben, und AION in Ruhe lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch noch ein anderes Beispiel, ich war in einer 5er Gruppe bei WoW als Ele Schamane dabei, hab aber zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder mitgeheilt, was für mich eine sekundäre Aufgabe eines Ele Schamanen ist (in 5er Gruppen wohlgemerkt), WENN der Heiler bzw. der Tank nicht stark genug sind. Das war in dem Fall so. Als man dann im Damage Meter 8% weniger Schaden hatte als der andere DD, wurde man angepflaumt, das wir aber an bestimmten Stellen krepiert wären ohne meine Heilung ist keinem außer meinem Kollegen, der mit mir im TS war, aufgefallen, denn er war der Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großartig was Damage Meter WoW gebracht hat ^^

PS: Für mich bedeutet Charoptimierung wenn man SELBSTSTÄNDIG optimiert, nicht wenn man ne Skillrotation testet, abliest, danach was ändert, und wieder abliest.

Lesen und Tasten nacheinander drücken, das ist für dich Skill?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (18. Juli 2009)

Tellur01 schrieb:


> Da ich einen Beta-Key habe, konnte ich bereits AION antesten.
> 
> Addons sind so eine Sache. Es gibt nice-to-have, nützliche, überflüssige und Gimicks.
> 
> ...


Wofür brauchst du dafür ein Addon? Soviel ich mit bekommen habe kannst du das UI in Aion so umstellen wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## Zuckerl (18. Juli 2009)

Addons, die Geisel von WoW....

Warum keine Addons? Für ich aus dem einfachen Grund ---> Selbe Voraussetzungen für alle, vorallem da Aion auch mehr in Richtung PvP geht als WoW halte ich das für sehr wichtig, natürlich gibts Hardwaremässig Unterschiede aber wenn das die einzigen Unterschiede sind ist das schonmal gut.
Zu dem Vergleichsargument, "gute und schlechte" Spieler erkennt man auch ohne Addons wenn man ein Spiel länger gespielt hat, das sind so Erfahrungswerte nur kann man eben nicht mehr auf Kommapunkt genau vorhalten wie gut / schlecht man ist. Ui-Addons waren zwar "nett" aber nötig sind sie imho nicht.


----------



## Droyale (18. Juli 2009)

Ich bin gegen Addons, was ich aber befürworten würde, wäre ein "Recount" für den RL


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Juli 2009)

Zuckerl schrieb:


> Warum keine Addons? Für ich aus dem einfachen Grund ---> Selbe Voraussetzungen für alle, vorallem da Aion auch mehr in Richtung PvP geht als WoW halte ich das für sehr wichtig, natürlich gibts Hardwaremässig Unterschiede aber wenn das die einzigen Unterschiede sind ist das schonmal gut.



Das erste wirklich begründete (und gute!) Argument gegen Addons!


----------



## malaxius (29. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Unsinn, im Raid heilen ohne jedes Addon is zumindest bei WoW purer Stress, das tut sich keiner freiwillig an.
> Nicht umsonst hast auch du "Healbot" bemüht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es gibt Spiele da muss der Heiler noch Boss Debuffen, Gruppe Neu Buffen, in Kampf buffen und ned nur Heilen, und das geht ohne Healbot. Komisch was?
Und der schwierigkeitsgrad ist da noch nen bissl höher als der von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott, ich muss mich beim Heilen konzentrieren, drauf achten wer gerade low ist und das Kampfgeschehen beobachten !!! Für dich ist es Stress ? Für mich ist es Spass ! Wenn das wirklich Stress für dich ist, dann spielst du die falsche Klasse.

Gerade Heal Addons sind absolut fehl am Platz, zumindest wenn es um PvP geht. Bei PvE könnte man noch sagen "Naja bevor niemand Heiler spielt, da die Spieler unfähig sind erlauben wir Addons" aber bei PvP läuft es immer darauf hinaus, das manche Addons dann einen solch enormen Vorteil bieten, das diese zum Standard werden und Spieler, die eigentlich keine Addons nutzen wollen zu diesen Addons gedrängt werden.

Ich find die Ausreden aber absolut lächerlich, von wegen dann ist Raid nicht mehr möglich.
Gerade Healaddon führen dazu, das Heiler von den grössten Idioten gespielt werden die einfach unfähig sind. Ich spiel lieber mit 1 richtigen Heiler, als mit 10 Heilern, die nur durch Addons heilen können. Meistens ist der 1 Heiler auch wesentlich besser.

Und es soll Stressig sein seine Gruppe zu heilen ? Man ist ja nicht alleine im Raid. Man hält seine Grp am leben und achtet evtl. nochn bisl auf den Maintank und die anderen Heiler.
Im Vergleich zu einem Daoc HEiler ist das aber nen Witz. Nen Heiler in Daoc war die höchste Spielkunst, die es gab und das ohne Addons. Der musste Heilen, CC zaubern, stunnen, demezzen und noch vor Feinden weglaufen. Sehr komplexe Spielweise aber zu was führte das ? Egal welchem Heiler du in Daoc begegnet bist, es waren TOP Spieler und ganz ohne Addons !!!

Spiel nen Pac-Heiler in Daoc und du weisst was Stress ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Oder nen Daoc Druide oder Kleriker)
Im Vergleich dazu sind die Heiler in Aion selbst ohne Addons wie nen Kindergeburtstag !


----------



## Farodien (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich muss mich beim Heilen konzentrieren, drauf achten wer gerade low ist und das Kampfgeschehen beobachten !!! Für dich ist es Stress ? Für mich ist es Spass ! Wenn das wirklich Stress für dich ist, dann spielst du die falsche Klasse.
> 
> Gerade Heal Addons sind absolut fehl am Platz, zumindest wenn es um PvP geht. Bei PvE könnte man noch sagen "Naja bevor niemand Heiler spielt, da die Spieler unfähig sind erlauben wir Addons" aber bei PvP läuft es immer darauf hinaus, das manche Addons dann einen solch enormen Vorteil bieten, das diese zum Standard werden und Spieler, die eigentlich keine Addons nutzen wollen zu diesen Addons gedrängt werden.
> 
> ...



Das Unterschreibe ich sofort!

Das problem was die Addon beführworter haben ist einfach nur das sie eigentlich garnicht Spielen können bzw. sich auf voll auf die Klasse konzentrieren können und genau das sind die großen Schreihälse die in WoW dann kommen und jemandem sagen wollen das sein Equip scheisse ist und er sich doch ein anderes Spiel suchen soll!

Das war in AOC genauso, man muss seine Klasse beherschen lernen....so was blödes aber auch!

Man merkt schon ab stufe 12-14 das einige komplett überfordert sind mit der Klasse, weil sie es z.B. nicht schaffen Mobs die nur 1 stufe über ihnen sind zu Killen.

In diesem Sinne....

kein Addons für AION und alle WoW Addon Fanboys....wie sagt ihr so schön "L2P"!


----------



## Tamaecki (29. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass es für Aion keine Addons geben soll.Ist die Info noch Aktuell?
> 
> ...


 dann geh zurück und spiele mit deinen Addons  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nephrodat (29. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die addons haben WoW zerstört.
> 
> interface verändern und kleidung wechseln geht ja noch. aber seit damagemeter und omen ist die atmosphäre doch im arsch, weil jeder im spiel und ausserhalb nur noch zahlen vergleicht statt spass zu haben.
> 
> ich hoffe dass aion keine addons zulässt.




*Ganz dickes fettestes /sign*


----------



## Trorg (29. September 2009)

For-Free schrieb:


> Was die Diskussion um Omen/DBM/Penismeter/usw. angeht. Es sind einfach einige Addons dabei, die ab einem gewissen Grad des Spieles unersetzlich sind. Bestes Beispiel war hier DBM, spätestens in BWL wurde dieses Addon für den Raidleader pflicht! Ohne ging garnichts, weil das Spiel mittlerweile komplett auf dieses "Addon" gebaut wurde und die Encounter danach designt wurden.



Sorry aber das ist echt der grösste Humbug den ich je gehört habe.
Blizzard entwickelt sein Spiel auf der Basis eines Programmes eines Fremdanbieters weiter?
Blizz designt seine Encounter nach DBM?
Und was ist mit dem Addon Big Wigs?

Überleg doch mal selber was du da sagst.
Ich hoffe Blizz bezahlt die Leute von DBM wenigstens das er die Encounter für Blizz designt.
Das Leute so wenig Ahnung haben und dann damit auch noch angeben macht einem schon fast Angst.

Sorry für den flame aber bei solchen Aussagen bekomme ich echt Augenkrebs.


----------



## Hellgoth (29. September 2009)

ich selbst spiele kein aion, bin aber durch zufall über diesen thread gestossen! 
habe wow classic und bc gezockt und bin danach zu hdro gewechselt, das wie vieleicht einige wissen, keine addons unterstützt! wenn ich mir hier einige kommentarte so durchlese dann bin ich auch froh, diesen weg gegangen zu haben! damals am anfang wusste ich net was addons sind (für wow), bis ich das erste mal zu ragnaros ging! raidleiter meinte, das ein spezielles addon (weiß leider net mehr wie das hieß) von vorteil wäre, gar ein muss. naja, runtergeladen für den folgeraid und siehe da, mir wurde angezeigt was der encounter wann wie macht... naja, für mich war das schon fast gleichzusetzen wie cheaten... im endeffekt ging mir dann etwas der spannung, den mob ohne hilfe zu legen, flöten! später kam dann irgendwann noch der allseits beliebte dmgmeter hinzu.. für mich persönlich wieder ein ding das man in die tonne kloppen konnte (glaube inzwischen auch das der dmgmeter mitunter für das ganze kiddieverhalten bei wow beigetragen hat).

was ich eigentlich mit meinem post sagen wollte: ich spielte (fast) meine komplette wow-zeit über ohne addons und hatte als ich ging trotzdem mit meinem schurken 3 teile vom t4 und 2 teile vom t5 set! warum? nicht nur weil meine raidgilde top war, sondern weil ich meine klasse spielen konnte! 

wie ich ja weiter oben geschrieben habe, gibt es in hdro keine addons! und ehrlich gesagt is das eins der geilen dinge, die dieses spiel bietet! spätestens mit lvl60 sieht man, wie sich die spreu vom weizen trennt, sprich: wer addon-verseucht is und wer net! spiele selbst nen barden, hab auch inzwischen mein dn-set voll, und bin glücklich drüber, das aus eigener kraft geschafft zu haben mit meiner raidgemeinschaft, und nicht weil mir irgendein addon gesagt hat, ich solle spieler a oder b heilen, wenns blinkt oder so.

für die aionspieler wünsche ich, das ihr ähnlich wie hdro von dem addon-wahn verschont bleibt. es geht auch ohne (und macht mehr spaß)


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Das einzige Addon welches ich begrüßen würde, wäre ein Dmg Meter (aber wie Recount oder SW Stats damit Werte wie Hit/Crit/Miss Chance etc ausgelesen werden können) oder Kampfloganalyse, da dann allerdings auch alle anderen kommen, verzichte ich und sage direkt.

NEIN!

Keine Addons für Aion. Vor allem sollten keinerlei UI Modifikationen kommen, denn ja nach Spieler können diese durchaus Vorteile geben, DBM, Omen, der Handelskäse, Raidframes usw erwähne ich garnicht, die sollen wegbleiben.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Genauso hirnrissig wie die Aussagen : Der Content von WoW sei extra so schwer gemacht worden damit die Spieler Addons entwickeln und das der Content ohne Addons gar nicht schaffbar sei.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Genauso hirnrissig wie die Aussagen : Der Content von WoW sei extra so schwer gemacht worden damit die Spieler Addons entwickeln und das der Content ohne Addons gar nicht schaffbar sei.



Mit bwl und aq wurden von Blizzard encounter schwerer designt aufgrund von decursive, das ist leider Fakt und haben sie auch selbst so gesagt. Mittlerweile sind die ganzen Raids aber so einfach (mal abgesehen von ein paar hardmodes) das man wirklich keine addons mehr brauchen würde. Allerdings gibts es Trotzdem soo unglaubliche viele Pappnasen die selbst die einfachsten Abläufe nicht kapieren und es selbst mit Addons nicht hin bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Allerdings gibts es Trotzdem soo unglaubliche viele Pappnasen die selbst die einfachsten Abläufe nicht kapieren und es selbst mit Addons nicht hin bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und gleichzeitig Raidleiter sind, und solche Addons allen anderen vorschreiben wollen....


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

Ich hoffe es kommen nie addons besonders keine die irgendwelche Analysen oder sonstiges zulassen oder rigendwas vereinfachen.... Es soll doch im grunde einfach nur ein spiel sein und die leute sollen sich einlogen und spaß haben, wen da dann genau der selbe mist wie in wow anfängt raubt das wieder den spaß und macht aus den einfachen schönen spiel wieder eine basis auf der sich die leute nur konkurieren


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Oh ja, daran kann ich mich noch gut erinnern...

War auch zu meiner kurzen WoW Zeit und nen Raidleiter suchte Leute, weil welche bei ihm ausgefallen waren.
Er fragte mich ob ich Aggrometer usw. hab. Ich sagte, nö ich weiss selber mich zu regulieren und weiss wie ich zaubern muss um keine Aggro zu erzeugen.....zack bin ich ausm Raid gekickt worden....
Dabei sagte ich nur die Wahrheit : Ich war in ner MC Raidgruppe, kein Aggrometer usw. aber war trotzdem laut dem Dmg-Meter des Raidleiters immer ganz vorne mit dabei. Es geht also, wenn man seinen Char zu spielen weiss !

Später hiess es dann nur noch : "Suchen Heiler mit Skillung 21/23 und den Addons blabla"
Da wurde mir erstmals klar, das WoW nicht das richtige für mich ist !


----------



## Lari (29. September 2009)

Muss auch sagen, dass mir eine Art DMG Meter gefallen würde. Weniger um Vergleiche mit anderen zu ziehen, sondern um den eigenen Schadensoutput optimieren zu können. Es ist natürlich ein zweischneidiges Schwert, da so auch die Schw***vergleicher auf den Plan gerufen werden, aber so haut man einfach drauf und kann bisher nur hoffen die "optimale" Rotation gefunden zu haben.

So lang der Gegner im Staub liegt passts ja immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (29. September 2009)

Die einzigen Addons die wirklich Sinn machen sind Addons die UI verschönern wenn einen die Standart-UI nicht gefällt.

Vielleicht sollten mal einige von euch alle Addons ausschalten und dann mal einen Raid probieren!
Ich glaube die Hälfte der Leute die sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren würden es nicht mal hinkriegen Naxx zu clearen.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Die einzigen Addons die wirklich Sinn machen sind Addons die UI verschönern wenn einen die Standart-UI nicht gefällt.



Nein, UI Addons geben Vorteile im PvP wenn zb alles verkleinert wird und mehr Übersicht herrscht oder wichtige Dinge vergrößert werden, entweder gar keine, oder alle, zudem werden UI Addons dann von irgendwelchen Raidleitern wieder zu "Pflichtaddons" gekürt.

So wie es derzeit ist, haben alle die selben Chancen, und die selben Vorrausetzungen.


----------



## mortishelos (29. September 2009)

Dann formuliere ich das mal anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Addons die die Grafik des Interface in der hinsicht verändern indem sie das Aussehen z.B mit Blümchen oder Blut verzieren   

Mit freundlich Grüßen Mortishelos  

PS: Mir ist es eigentlich egal mir gefällt das Standartinterface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Dann formuliere ich das mal anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 =) Süß, Männer und blümchen

Ja aber so was würde ich auch wollen, das normale interface mit blümchen und Dornenranken =) das wär geil, und daraus könnt dann wohl auch keiner nen vorteil ziehen, wenn das interface farblich eher unglünstig gemacht ist maximal nen nachteil und da wär wohl jeder selber schuld.


----------



## mortishelos (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> =) Süß, Männer und blümchen
> 
> Ja aber so was würde ich auch wollen, das normale interface mit blümchen und Dornenranken =) das wär geil, und daraus könnt dann wohl auch keiner nen vorteil ziehen, wenn das interface farblich eher unglünstig gemacht ist maximal nen nachteil und da wär wohl jeder selber schuld.



Das mit den Blümchen nehm ich gleich wieder zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da fällt mir ein die Idee ist garnicht mal schlecht.

*Schnell zur Offizellen Seite husch*


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

In den Optionen in Aion hab ich glaube ich auch den Punkt "UI-Design" gesehen. Es ist also sehr gut möglich, das derartige Designs irgendwann von NCSoft geliefert werden.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Ich will das ZergUI wie es mal für WoW gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Zerg ftw. Aber ich glaube kaum das Blizzard das gerne sieht wenn NC Soft Star Craft Designs klaut^^.


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

warum gibts eig. 2 threads mit fast identischem inhalt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> warum gibts eig. 2 threads mit fast identischem inhalt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil beide alt sind, und einer davon gestern bzw. heute morgen ausgegraben wurde.


----------



## Zadig (29. September 2009)

Ich sage auch Nein zu AddOns in Aion. Der DMG Meter war als Raidleiter manchmal ganz nett, um faule Socken auszusortieren die sich haben nur mitziehen lassen, aber eigentlich hat der DMG meter mehr Mist gebracht als genutzt. 

Da ham Leute volle Möhre draufgehalten, nur weil sie erster werden wollten, dann Aggro gezogen und nen Wipe verursacht. Auch gab es genug Spieler die guten DMG gemacht haben, aber nicht immer in den Top 3 waren. Allerdings haben die dann ihren Job vernünftig gemacht und die meist vorhandenen zusätzlichen Aufgaben sehr gut erfüllt.

Bei WoW wurden es zuviele AddOns. Aion ist bisher so komfortabel, das ich gar kein anderes UI brauche. Das ist verdammt gut gemacht finde ich. Und AddOns, die einem alles vorkauen sollen ruhig wegbleiben. Jeder sollte sich mit dem Spiel und seiner Klasse befassen, und wer nur im Blindflug durchrushen will, soll wat anderes spielen.


----------



## Ciry (29. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Wieso soll denn "Healbot" das Spiel kaputt machen? Der Name ist da etwas unglücklich gewählt aber dieses Addon nimmt dir keines Falls das Heilen ab. Es erleichtert es dir nur ein wenig.
> Ich kenne keinen Heiler, der nicht entweder mit "Healbot" oder Grid/Clique arbeitet und daran ist überhaut nichts auszusetzen.
> Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht von wegen "Skill" usw ^^



Nich?

Na dann hier haste einen, ich hatte nie solch ein Addon benutzt das einzigste was ich drauf hatte war X-Pearl.


----------



## Æzørt (29. September 2009)

Ciry schrieb:


> Nich?
> 
> Na dann hier haste einen, ich hatte nie solch ein Addon benutzt das einzigste was ich drauf hatte war X-Pearl.


 versuchst du lustig zu sein? X-Pearl ist das selbe wie grid oder heal bot. ich war selber heiler und habe komplett ohne solche ddons gespielt.


----------



## Lucióz (29. September 2009)

Addons für Aion sind schon bestätigt.

Um mal die Frage des Threads zu beantworten.
Man weiß nur nicht in welchem Umfang diese kommen werden.

http://www.aionforums.com/showthread.php?t=1345

Direkt zum Interview:
Interview

Achja, Housing kommt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Achja, Housing kommt auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gleich nach Duke nuken forever?.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucióz (29. September 2009)

Einfach mal das Interview, sich anhören. 

Oder die übersetzte Fassung des Interviews durchlesen.
Ich poste die Links ja nicht zum Spaß.

Hier mal der Ausschnitt:


> gamona: Die Community fragt sich, wie ihr das Crafting-System im Spiel erweitern wollt.
> 
> Yongchan Jee: Erstens: Die Anzahl und Vielfalt dessen, was ihr craften könnt, wird mit Updates erhöht. Wir wollen die Spieler auf's höchste zufriedenstellen. Und zweitens: Wir haben Pläne für das Housing-System, aber mehr sagen wir darüber nicht.


----------



## mvposse (29. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man kann aber auch einfach überlegen.
> 
> haben die heiler irgendwann kein mana mehr, weil der kampf zu lange dauert, liegts wohl am fehlenden damage.
> stirbt der tank zu schnell heilen die heiler wohl nicht genug.
> ...


oder die klasse kann einfach nicht mehr -DMG machen


----------



## Ciry (29. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> versuchst du lustig zu sein? X-Pearl ist das selbe wie grid oder heal bot. ich war selber heiler und habe komplett ohne solche ddons gespielt.



x-pearl war für mich nur eine optimierung und verschönerung des Interfaces wo man schicke bewegene Gesichter gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cati (30. September 2009)

Ich mochte in WOW Grid, weil die Leute außerhalb meiner Reichweite ausgegraut waren, also hab ich keine Zeit damit verschwendet die zu heilen.

In Aion kannst du die Entfernung neben dem Char anzeigen lassen, aber es ist übersichtlicher wenn derjenige der nicht in Reichweite ist ausgegraut wird. Das gilt für PvP genauso sehr wie für PvE.

Das fehlt mir einfach *schulterzuck*


Grid ist nichts weiter als ein Raidframe, das dir Reichweite der Gruppen/Raidmitglieder, deren Buffs, Debuffs und Lebensdefizit anzeigt. Ich hab in WOW nur mit Grid geheilt, nichts Clique oder Healbot. Ich brauchte nur das Raidframe und hab dann mit Maus und Tasten (nichtmal Makros) geheilt. Aber ein guter Heiler hat einfach ein übersichtliches Raidinterface. In WOW Classic wurde CT Raid genutzt, das auch halbwegs übersichtlich für die Heiler war (obwohl es den ganzen Bildschirm gefressen hat).

Das Omen und Damage Meeter angeht, da kann ich drauf verzichten. Ginge es nach mir, würde Aion einfach noch ein vernünftiges Raidframe implementieren, wenn sie es nicht machen, möchte ich einfach die Addonmöglichkeit. 

(Wobei ich in Classic Damage Meeter genutzt habe um mich im Vergleich zu anderen meiner Klasse zu sehn und dadurch an der Skillung und Rota rumzuschrauben). 

Addons sind nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, es kommt immer darauf an wie der einzelne damit umgeht.


----------



## _Gringo_ (30. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Gleich nach Duke nuken forever?....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehehe

It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum!
And I'm all outa gum!

Mein Lieblingsspruch aus Duke nukem 3D.
Und : What are you waiting for? Christmas?


----------



## mortishelos (30. September 2009)

Cati schrieb:


> Addons sind nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, es kommt immer darauf an wie der einzelne damit umgeht.



Lieber keine Addons


----------



## Droyale (30. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> versuchst du lustig zu sein? X-Pearl ist das selbe wie grid oder heal bot. ich war selber heiler und habe komplett ohne solche ddons gespielt.


du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen du hast jedes mal die namen ausem schlachtzugsfenster rausgezogen?


----------



## Kritze (30. September 2009)

Ich will HOFFEN das es NIE ADDONS FÜR AION GEBEN WIRD!!!

Mir gehen ständig die Antworten aufn sack..

Suche Gruppe für XYZ

Antwort: DPS? STATS?

Sowas braucht keine Sau!


----------



## _Gringo_ (30. September 2009)

Wie immer alle den Vergleich mit anderen scheuen. 
recount als Teufelswerkzeug hinzustellen ist ganz einfach Blödsinn, es dient dazu die Raiddps zu sehen, zu erkennen welcher Spieler noch defiziete hat um ihm zu helfen und für sich selbst immer das maximale aus seinem Char rauszuholen. Ausserdem kann ein gewisser Wettbewerb zwischen den DDs, den Heilern und den Tanks nie schaden.

Wenn sich welche darauf einen runterholen nur weil sie erster im Recount sind ist das ihr eigenes Profilierungsproblem.


----------



## Deadwool (30. September 2009)

Penismeter um sich selber zu verbessern und Kleiderwechsler wären nett, aber ich könnte damit leben wenn keine Addons für AION kommen würden. Das Interface bietet schon recht viele Möglichkeiten in der aktuellen Version.


----------



## Amitreus (30. September 2009)

bitte, bitte NC-Soft  keine Zusatz Programme.

Kein Omen,kein Recount und genauso schlimm Healbot etc.
Allein das ist ein Grund Aion zu spielen. 

Spielerlebnis pur ohne Hilfsmittel. Kein "Roxxor" gehabe, kein dauerndes gepatche weil eine Klasse 2,5dps weniger macht. Kein permanentes Gewhine und mimimi nach Gleichheit. 
Lasst Aion bitte anders bleiben. Nicht der WoW Einheitsbrei mit der 1. frage : wieviel Dps machst du oder wieviel Hps


----------



## Æzørt (30. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen du hast jedes mal die namen ausem schlachtzugsfenster rausgezogen?



du kannst die auch klassen weise rausziehen musst nicht jeden namen einzeln machen


----------



## El_Presidente_ (30. September 2009)

Ich brauche keine Addons und ich hoffe das es sowas in Aion nicht geben wird.


----------



## OldboyX (30. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> versuchst du lustig zu sein? X-Pearl ist das selbe wie grid oder heal bot. ich war selber heiler und habe komplett ohne solche ddons gespielt.



Ich glaube hier gilt es schon zu unterscheiden zwischen Unit Frames und einer automatisierenden Hilfe. An übersichtlichen Einheitenfenstern ist wohl nichts auszusetzen und du bist selbst Schuld, wenn du als Heiler im Raid immer das Standard-Interface benutzt hast. Du hättest deinen Augen und deinem Gehirn einiges an Stress ersparen können und mit Sicherheit dein Spielgerlebnis verbessern können indem du übersichtlichere Einheitenfenster benutzt.

Andererseits bin ich natürlich auch gegen Addons wie man sie in WoW-Classic hatte: Automatisches Heilen desjenigen im Raid der die wenigsten HPs hat, automatisches Abbrechen von healspells wenn overheal droht (i.e. manaconserve addon usw.) und dergleichen sind absolut fehl am Platz. Doch hier wird oft vergessen, dass diese Art von Addon (oder auch das automatisierte Decursive von früher) einfach Geschichte ist und es sie nicht mehr gibt, auch nicht in WoW - schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Naja aber wenn man dann hört das manche Spieler in WoW noch über 100 Addons nutzen wird mir nur übel. Da wundert es aber auch nicht, das diese Leute kein MMORPG mehr spielen können, da sie es einfach entweder verlernt oder NIE gelernt haben !

In WAR hab ich ein paar UI veränderungen genutzt und hatte somit 6 Addons und das fand ich schon eine sehr grosse Veränderung !


----------



## OldboyX (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn man dann hört das manche Spieler in WoW noch über 100 Addons nutzen wird mir nur übel. Da wundert es aber auch nicht, das diese Leute kein MMORPG mehr spielen können, da sie es einfach entweder verlernt oder NIE gelernt haben !
> 
> In WAR hab ich ein paar UI veränderungen genutzt und hatte somit 6 Addons und das fand ich schon eine sehr grosse Veränderung !



Und wieso stört dich das? Du musst doch keine 100 Addons benutzen, wieso wird dir übel wenn andere das tun (dein Leben muss die Hölle sein, wenn dir übel wird bei Dingen die andere tun und die dich in keinster Weise betreffen... ). Du musst nichtmal eines benutzen, aber wenn du es möchtest, dann könntest du und somit sind beide Seiten zufrieden - diejenigen die gerne Addons hätten und diejenigen die lieber keine hätten. Ich verstehe zwar eine "Gegen automatisierende Addons - Haltung" (und zu dieser Fraktion gehöre ich definitiv auch) aber eine "Komplett gegen Addons - Haltung" kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Wünschen diese Leute sich dann auch im echten Leben, dass andere nichts tun, was sie nicht selbst auch tun oder wie?

Addons haben einen Großteil der wirklich tollen Änderungen in WoW bewirkt, die wohl keiner mehr missen möchte. Addons sind für den Entwickler eine Gratis - Open-Source Weiterentwicklung ihres Spiels bei der es gleichzeitig auch einfach ist diejenigen Änderungen herauszufiltern, die ein Großteil der Community gut findet. Eine Win-Win Situation für beide Seiten - die Community und den Hersteller.

Wer würde schon gerne auf Features wie:

Scrolling Combat Text (erst ein Addon)
MassMail, mehr als 1 Brief-Anhangslot (erst ein Addon)
EnemyCastbar (erst ein Addon)
Equipment Manger (erst ein Addon)
Statsvergleiche (erst ein Addon)
Mobhps (erst ein Addon)
usw. usw.

verzichten?


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Ich brauch den kram nicht.

Und du verstehst es auch nicht. In einem PvE Spiel ist mir wurst ob jemand 100 oder 1000 Addons benutzt. In einem PvP Spiel setzen sich aber bestimmte Addons immer als Vorteil durch, die dann Pflicht für alle werden, will man diesen Addon Nutzern nicht im Nachteil sein.
Wobei in einem PvE Spiel dies dazu führen kann, das die Addons irgendwann nicht mehr funktionieren und ich mich dann mit total unfähigen Spielern herumschlagen muss. In WoW wars so, das 1 Tag nach einem Patch alle Addons nicht mehr funktionierten und was war das Ergebnis ? Man konnte sich jede noch so erdenkliche Gruppe suchen, man starb an den billigsten Bossgegnern. "Sry meine Addons funktionieren nicht mehr" hörte man dann sehr oft....


Im PvP sollte nicht entscheiden wer die besseren Addons installiert hat, sondern rein das spielerische Können !


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Im PvP sollte nicht entscheiden wer die besseren Addons installiert hat, sondern rein das spielerische Können !



Die Addon User, die ja alle unfähige gimps sind, sollten doch für die No Addon Skill0r überhaupt kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Naja ich erinner mal an Addons wie "Totem auto Target" oder wie das hiess, das das Jäger Pet automatisch den Befehl gegeben hat die Totems zu zerstören.  Soweit ich weiss funktioniert das nicht mehr aber es tauchen immer wieder derartige Addons auf.

Und irgendwann kannste noch so gut spielen, dann kommste gegen einen Addon Spieler nicht mehr an, vor allem wenn der dazu noch allgemein kein schlechter Spieler ist.

Alle Spieler sollen die gleichen vom Spiel gegebenen Chancen haben. Nur weil ich in Counterstrike total schlecht bin, gibt mir das keine Berechtigung mir einen Aimbot zu installieren.
Bist du zu schlecht, sind die anderen zu gut sollte eher das Prinzip lauten.

Und da siehste dann, das man sogar als Spieler, der Addons ablehnt dazu gedrängt wird Addons zu nutzen !

Ausserdem hab ich nie behauptet, das alle Addon nutzer gimps sind aber wenn ein Spieler 100 und mehr Addons nutzt, die ihm das Spiel erleichtern, kann man sich gut vorstellen was dieser Spieler dann noch ohne seine Addons in der Gruppe bewirkt !


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja ich erinner mal an Addons wie "Totem auto Target" oder wie das hiess, das das Jäger Pet automatisch den Befehl gegeben hat die Totems zu zerstören.  Soweit ich weiss funktioniert das nicht mehr aber es tauchen immer wieder derartige Addons auf.



Das war ein Makro, funktioniert auch immer noch nur das man jetzt mehrere Makros braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem schreibe ich viele Addons selbst und baue gerne Minimalistische UIs was mir in Aion doch schwer fehlt ;(


----------



## Reaverslayer (30. September 2009)

Ich bin auch gegen Addons das war eines der großen Pluspunkte bei Aion das es keine addons gibt. In HDRO braucht das auch kein Schwein und trotzdem schaffen die ihren Raidcontent. Addons machen nur faul und Sachen wie healbot verblöden die Spieler. Wer Addons so dringend braucht... *deutet auf WoW*. Aion ist mehr auf PVP ausgelegt dafür braucht man keine Addons.


----------



## OldboyX (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Alle Spieler sollen die gleichen vom Spiel gegebenen Chancen haben. Nur weil ich in Counterstrike total schlecht bin, gibt mir das keine Berechtigung mir einen Aimbot zu installieren.
> Bist du zu schlecht, sind die anderen zu gut sollte eher das Prinzip lauten.



Es gibt aber kein mit Aimbot vergleichbares Addon und das ist auch schon wieder der springende Punkt wo einigen die Gabe zur Unterscheidung fehlt. Nur weil jemand gerne seine Balken in einer anderen Farbe hat und sie lieber anders am Bildschirm anordnet bringt ihm das doch keinen Vorteil im PVP. 
Spieler haben unterschiedliche motorische Fähigkeiten
Leute haben unterschiedliche Rechner und unterschiedliche Internetverbindungen usw.

Chancengleichheit gibt es zudem sowieso in keinem MMORPG, da man sich ja über Equipment und Level entscheidende Vorteile holen kann und zudem die Klassen niemals gebalanced sind. 



			
				Reaverslayer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch gegen Addons das war eines der großen Pluspunkte bei Aion das es keine addons gibt. In HDRO braucht das auch kein Schwein und trotzdem schaffen die ihren Raidcontent. Addons machen nur faul und Sachen wie healbot verblöden die Spieler. Wer Addons so dringend braucht... *deutet auf WoW*. Aion ist mehr auf PVP ausgelegt dafür braucht man keine Addons.



Gibt genug Leute die auch in HDRO gerne Addons hätten. Außerdem ist HDRO ja nun auch nicht DER MMO Riese, der beweist, dass man ohne Addons ein "besseres Spiel" hat. Inwiefern *Healbot* die Spieler verblödet musst du mir nochmal genau erklären, denn ich glaube nicht, dass du eine Ahnung davon hast, was mit Addons aktuell möglich ist und was nicht.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Ich sagte doch "vom Spiel gegebene" Inhalte sollten über die Charakterstärke entscheiden.

Jede Klasse hat Stärken und Schwächen. Manche mehr, manche weniger und die Ausrüstung ist auch für jeden zugänglich.

Angenommen wir haben 2 Spieler : Sie spielen exakt gleich viel und gleich oft und sind auch so vom Können her absolut identisch. Spieler 1 nutzt keine Addons und Spieler 2 nutzt Addons.

Nun machen sie Duelle und dank der Addons gewinnt jedesmal Spieler 2. Ist das fair ?


----------



## OldboyX (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch "vom Spiel gegebene" Inhalte sollten über die Charakterstärke entscheiden.
> 
> Jede Klasse hat Stärken und Schwächen. Manche mehr, manche weniger und die Ausrüstung ist auch für jeden zugänglich.
> 
> ...



Das Problem in deiner Definition ist, dass du davon ausgehst, dass Spieler 2 durch Addons gewinnt. Durch welche Addons gewinnt man im PVP? 

Durch Xperl? Sicher nicht
Durch Recount? Sicher nicht
Durch Omen? Sicher nicht
Durch Massmail? Sicher nicht
Durch Prat? Sicher nicht
Bartender? Sicher nicht, Hotkeys kann man auch so konfigurieren.


Ich sage nur, dass diese deine Aussage einfach nicht zutrifft und somit deine gesamte These nicht haltbar ist. Es gab eine Zeit in WoW, da konnten Addons dem Spieler Aktionen abnehmen, da man Makros zu Ketten verknüpfen konnte und diese von Addons ausführen lassen konnte. Das geht aber schon seit sehr langer Zeit nicht mehr und alles was heute im PVP noch gängig ist in Sachen "Erleichterung" sind Makros und die haben nichts mit Addons zu tun, sondern sind Kernteil des Spiels und "für alle gleich".

Selbst wenn Addons diese entscheidenden Vorteile bringen würden (was sie nicht tun):

Deine Aussage "vom Spiel gegebene Inhalte" ist auch sehr problematisch. Das Spiel gibt eben die Möglichkeit für Addons (in eingeschränktem Maße) und wenn du diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzt, dann bist du am Ende selbst Schuld. Genausogut könntest du argumentieren, dass du nicht gewinnen kannst, weil du dir kein Equip gefarmt hast (wenn du das nicht tust, bist du selber Schuld) oder nicht gelevelt hast (auch hier, selber Schuld) oder einfach die halben Skills nicht kaufst oder nicht benutzt usw.

Addons sind nur dann problematisch, wenn sie die Spielmechanik aushebeln und dem Spieler Aktionen abnehmen. Das tut aber kein Xperl, kein Healbot, kein Gladius und kein sonstiges mir bekanntes Addon.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Natürlich bringt mir ein Addon wie Massmail keinen Vorteil im PvP, das weiss ich auch aber auch um ein solches Addon zu nutzen muss die Schnittstelle geöffnet werden und dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch Addons auftauchen, die Vorteile im PvP bieten. Wenn ein Addon wie Massmail möglich ist, wird auch ein "Autotarget Autoheal Bot" möglich sein !


----------



## OldboyX (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Natürlich bringt mir ein Addon wie Massmail keinen Vorteil im PvP, das weiss ich auch aber auch um ein solches Addon zu nutzen muss die Schnittstelle geöffnet werden und dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch Addons auftauchen, die Vorteile im PvP bieten. Wenn ein Addon wie Massmail möglich ist, wird auch ein "Autotarget Autoheal Bot" möglich sein !



Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein. Der Spielbetreiber kann ganz klar regeln welche Befehle er zulässt und welche er sperrt. So kann Blizzard es ermöglichen, dass ein Addon mehrere Briefe nacheinander abschicken darf, aber keine Ziele wählen darf. Besonders beim Craften, dem Ah usw. gibt es immer noch genügend Addons die auch Dinge automatisieren.

Nach deiner Theorie müßte ja jedes Spiel, in dem Makros möglich sind prinzipiell sowieso ein "Cheater" Spiel sein, da man mit Makros automatisch Cheaten kann. Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn und genausowenig kann man mit Addons automatisch "autotarget und autoheal" usw. machen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nach deiner Theorie müßte ja jedes Spiel, in dem Makros möglich sind prinzipiell sowieso ein "Cheater" Spiel sein, da man mit Makros automatisch Cheaten kann. Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn und genausowenig kann man mit Addons automatisch "autotarget und autoheal" usw. machen.



du vergleichst grade äpfel mit birnen und verdrehst auch noch was.....bei makros ist festgelegt welche befehle möglich sind, ist praktisch ne eigene kleine programmiersprache fürs spiel. demnach ist cheaten über makros nicht möglich. addons greifen dagegen in die spielmechanik ein und können sie theoretisch auch manipulieren.
ich bin eh der meinung, dass addons die beim spielen helfen überflüssig sind. wenn ich das spiel spielen will brauch ich kein addon, das für mich heilt etc. solche sachen sollte man doch selber machen.


----------



## Ilunadin (30. September 2009)

Ich hoffe es wird keien AddOns geben ..Im höchstfall dann aber sowas wie Auctioneer.
Alles weitere macht das Spiel um einiges leichter und nimmt dem Spieler sozusagen arbeit ab.Ohen AddOns erkennt man wer seine Klasse  beherrscht und wer nicht weiß wann er mit dem draufhauen aufhören muss (z.B.)


----------



## think000 (30. September 2009)

grundsätzlich gibt es soweit ich weis schon mehrere threads, wo über dieses thema geschrieben wird....

aber was ich so weis wird ncsoft addons in einem gewissen grad zulassen ... sprich es wird keine autocast dinger geben usw

vl ui verschönerungen .. oder was weis ich .. aber was es sicher ned geben wird (was ich glaube) sin solche brain-afk unterstützungs addons


----------



## ink0gnito (30. September 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Also ich habe auch in  WoW selten mit Addons gespielt, das einzige was ich nutze waren Sachen wie Auctioneer,Comix, WIM oder Titan bar.
> 
> ...




Wenn du mir nun noch erklärst, inwiefern ein Dmg Meter addon, dir das Spielen erleichtert, wärs top.


----------



## Keupi (30. September 2009)

Ich bräuchte oder besser gesagt wünsche mir, nur Addons über NCSoft, bzw sollten diese dann für alle zur Verfügung stehen, so wie Blizzard bei WoW nach und nach welche eingebaut hat.
Eventuell ein grobes Damagemeter mehr nicht.

Brauchen tut es unbedingt eine MouseOver-Function. Das Heilen ist noch ein Klick-Spiel, was mir defintiv so zu fehlerbehaftet ist. Das muss aber nicht ein Addon sein, sondern sollte über die Macros implementiert werden.


----------



## mortishelos (30. September 2009)

Nur mal so in den Raum geschmissen Recount/Damagemeter ist total nutzlos.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Mortishelos


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Nur mal so in den Raum geschmissen Recount/Damagemeter ist total nutzlos.



Für mich das einzig nützliche Addon.

Noch besser ist aber ein Weblog.

Es sagt mir.

Wer wann wieviel Schaden bekommen hat und zb. KEINEN Heiltrank benutzt hat.
Wer nicht dispellt hat.
Wer es nicht rechtzeitig aus dem AoE geschafft hat und Schaden frisst und Heiler belastet.
Wer mit Buffzeug geizt.
Welche Heiler nicht effizient heilen (Overheal etc).
Welche DDs deutlich weniger Schaden obwohl das Equip vergleichbar ist, aber noch wichtiger, welche "Rota" wann am meisten Schaden macht.
Wie sich Stats auswirken.
Wieviel Aggro der Tank macht und ob noch Platz nach oben ist.
Wer allgemein halb afk zu sein scheint.

Nur als Beispiele, das simple DMG Gepose, ist meist sinnlos, aber so ein Addon kann noch weitaus mehr....


----------



## mortishelos (30. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Für mich das einzig nützliche Addon.
> 
> Noch besser ist aber ein Weblog.
> 
> ...



Man merkt an den meisten von euch das eure Raiderfahrung sich meistens nur auf Wow beschrenkt und ihr Addonverwöhnt seid also nehmen wir mal deine ganzen Antworten und schauen sie uns mal genau an!

Wer wann wieviel Schaden bekommen hat und zb. KEINEN Heiltrank benutzt hat. 

Sieht man spätestens wenn er im Dreck liegt!
oder siehe Punkt 3


Wer nicht dispellt hat.

Wird erst interessant wenn Leute sterben und dann spricht man meistens ein Machtwort und dann klappt es.


Wer es nicht rechtzeitig aus dem AoE geschafft hat und Schaden frisst und Heiler belastet.

Sind deiner Heiler Bots die nur heilen können?
Man kann auch einfach mal kurz nachfragen wer denn andauernt AoE frisst (falls man keine übersicht über den Raid hat) und wenn ich der Heiler wäre würde ich mich schon beschweren wenn immer ein und der selbe die gleichen Fehler macht und mich unnötig belastet.


Wer mit Buffzeug geizt.

Einmal kurz durch den Raid klicken dann sieht man das.

Welche DDs deutlich weniger Schaden obwohl das Equip vergleichbar ist, aber noch wichtiger, welche "Rota" wann am meisten Schaden macht.

Dieser Punkt ist sehr interessant.
Also das mit den DDs ist auch wieder so eine Sache wenn niemand sirbt und es keinen Wipe wegen zu wenig Damage gibt dann ist das vollkommen egal.
Wenn man aber an den Punkt angelangt das der Schaden nicht reicht um eine Raid zu schafen liegt es meistens nicht an einer Person.
Denn ich habe bis jetzt noch nie erlebt das durch ein einzigen Schlecht DD ein Raid nicht geschaft wurde(Schadenstechnisch).
Und wenn ich mit ein Haufen unbekannter Leute einen Raid mache was bringt es mir wenn ich in der Instanz erfahre das die Hälfte total Grottenschlecht ist?
Für mich wäre es nur interessant wenn ich mal schauen wollte was ein neuer Kandidat für "meine" Gilde (das ist jetzt nur erfunden)
so an Schaden schafft und wie er denn so spielt. Aber das kann man auch dadürch erfahren wenn man mit den Leuten redet und über ihr Skillung und Rotation fragen stellt.

Und zum Thema "beste Rotation" die kriegt man auch raus mit ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit, Übersicht, Erfahrung und indem man sich mit anderen Spielern austauscht.


Wie sich Stats auswirken.

Also wie sich Stats auswirken? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz ob ein Schlag trifft oder nicht sieht man, ob der Schlag 4000 oder 5000 schaden macht auch und wie schnell man zaubert das merkt man wohl auch?
Und bestimmte Caps sind auch einfach nur erfahrungswerte die man auch erfahren kann indem man andere Spieler fragt.
Sag mir jetzt bloss nich das du damit meinst das dich interessiert ob dieses Rüstungsteil oder dieses Steinchen 50 DPS mehr bringt?
Wenn es soweit ist dann frag ich dich spielst du nur ein Haufen Zahlen die sich bewegen oder einen Online Charakter in einer Fantasy Welt?


Wieviel Aggro der Tank macht und ob noch Platz nach oben ist.

Das kriegt man ganz einfach raus indem man den Tank testet.
Ich hab mit meinen Hexer damals immer zuerst meinen Standart Sachen durchgefahren mit denen ich Schaden gemacht habe und wenn der Tank die Aggro nicht gehalten hat dann hab ich halt mal ein Gang zurückgeschalten und ein bisschen Langsamer gemacht für mich war das eigentlich kein Problem.


Wer allgemein halb afk zu sein scheint.

Das kann man ganz einfach dadurch sehen indem man die Leute ein bisschen im Auge behält denn es ist nicht schwer zu erkennen
ob einer die ganze Zeit durchzaubert oder nur dum in der Ecke rumsteht und ausser in Kompletten Randomraids hat man ja noch ein paar Leute dabei die ein bisschen mit aufpassen können denn warum sollte der Raidleiter alles alleine machen?


Naja wie gesagt die meisten Sachen die du angeführt hast kann man durch ganz einfaches reden mit den Leuten und ein bisschen Übersicht lösen.
Zumindestens hat es bei mir immer so geklappt.

Mit freundlich Grüßen Mortishelos


----------



## Ninnuah (30. September 2009)

/VOTE für keine Addons für AION!!!

Lg


----------



## Yasmela (30. September 2009)

Ninnuah schrieb:


> /VOTE für keine Addons für AION!!!
> 
> Lg




meine meinung ... weg mit healbot und den schrott (war in wow heiler OHNE healbot) auf alle anderen addons kann ich auch verzichten hatte nie eine ui drauf nur xperl und titanpanal


----------



## Immondys (30. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass es für Aion keine Addons geben soll.Ist die Info noch Aktuell?
> 
> ...



Bloß nicht wieder den ganzen Scheiß. Meine Leiste im Raid sah aus wie die Steuerung der Enterprise. Also nix mehr mit Beam me up.


----------



## OldboyX (30. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du vergleichst grade äpfel mit birnen und verdrehst auch noch was.....bei makros ist festgelegt welche befehle möglich sind, ist praktisch ne eigene kleine programmiersprache fürs spiel. demnach ist cheaten über makros nicht möglich. addons greifen dagegen in die spielmechanik ein und können sie theoretisch auch manipulieren.
> ich bin eh der meinung, dass addons die beim spielen helfen überflüssig sind. wenn ich das spiel spielen will brauch ich kein addon, das für mich heilt etc. solche sachen sollte man doch selber machen.



Sorry, aber du hast keine Ahnung und widersprichst dir selbst. Erst meinst du Makros sind grundsätzlich anders als Addons und im gleichen Satz sagst du, dass Makros eine Programmiersprache sind. Addons werden genauso über eine Programmiersprache gebastelt, sie greifen auch nicht in die Spielmechanik ein, sondern das Spiel (in dem Fall WoW) bietet eine Schnittstelle und erlaubt bestimmte Befehle oder eben Programmabläufe und genausogut erlaubt es eben andere nicht. In beiden Fällen schreibt der Spielbetreiber ganz klar vor, was möglich ist und was nicht (Limitierte Macro Befehle, limitertes LUA, limiterte scripts usw.).

Addons können genausowenig wie Makros die Spielmechanik manipulieren. Das einzige womit man zu kämpfen hat sind bei beiden Systemen "findige Spieler" die sich Sachen ausdenken um mit den vorhandenen Mitteln Dinge zu erreichen, die von den Entwicklern nicht vorgesehen waren(nicht berücksichtigt wurden), nicht gutiert werden oder eben die Spielmechanik aushebeln / den Spielablauf automatisieren. Das wird über Patches, Änderungen und Limiterungen immer wieder nachgebessert, wie auch bei WoW seit jeher der Fall.

Und nochmal, dein letzter Satz beweist, dass du die Diskussion nicht verfolgt hast und offensichtlich auch meinen Standpunkt nicht verstanden hast. Keiner will Addons, die "für dich heilen" und solche Addons gibt es im Übrigen auch in WoW nicht. Doch viele Leute wollen Addons, um die Balken optisch zu verändern, zu verschieben, zu verkleinern usw. Das ist eine kosmetische Veränderung, die übernimmt für den Spieler keinerlei Aktionen und bietet keinerlei Vorteile. Sie bedient nur die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker. Was gibt es bitte gegen solche Addons für ein Gegenargument? 
Du willst keine solche Veränderung? Keiner zwingt dich.
Du gönnst den anderen die Veränderung nicht? Du hast psychische Probleme...


----------



## Frenetus (14. Oktober 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass es für Aion keine Addons geben soll.Ist die Info noch Aktuell?
> 
> ...



Jetzt habe ich  mir doch gestern Aion angesehen und musste auf anhieb meine addons  missen... Ich verstehe die meinungen derjenigen nicht die Aion so  bleiben lassen wollen wie es ist, ich stimme damit überein das DMG  meter, omen usw die atmosphäre kaputt machen können, aber seit mal erlich,  sind das die einzigsten addons die es gibt Oo? Ich muss gestern auf  anhieb meinen Gatherer missen, gut, da könnte man jetzt sagen es sei  teil des spieles die selbst zu finden und zu merken, aktzeptier ich,  druck ich mir halt die karten aus und markier es ^^ ABER, ich war immer  ein sehr großer freund von tastenkombinationen statt klicken, klicken  und nochmal klicken... (ach als refferenz habe ich natürlich WoW zu  bieten, aber das sollte klar sein, hier wird ja eh nur auf WoW  eingegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich möchte lieber nur das ziel auswählen und den rest  auf der tastatur erledigen weil das meiner meinung nach schneller und  effizienter vonstatten geht...(und unter optionen die aktionsleisten-kästchen auf tastenkombinationen funktioniert einfach nicht, da ich sehr viel mit q,w,e,a,s,d in kombination arbeite und das schafft das aion von sich aus nicht zufriedenstellend) und das ist meiner meinung nach nichts  was das spiel kaputt machen würde, genauso wie es Gatherer wohl nicht  tun würde oder wie weiter oben schon erwähnt ein kleines addon für die  priester damit sie effizienter heilen können... meiner meinung nach vergisst man hier die ganzen kleinen addons, die einem das spielen  erleichtern, und womit es auch mehr spaß macht und man den frust, den  ein jedes solches MMORPG mindestens in 50% der spielzeit bieten kann,  abbauen kann... Was wäre zum beispiel gegen Atlas-loot equivalent einzuwenden?... Loottracker hab ich ja auch ganz vergessen, ist ein altes  aber feines addon von wow gewesen wo man sich als ziel setzen wieviel  man von irgendwas haben wollte und er hat es dann hochgezählt sobald  man es einsammelte... ich möchte mal wissen warum so etwas das  spielfeeling zerstören sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? imho vermeiden addons eine menge  ärger die dazu führen können das man keinen spaß mehr hat... aber es bleibt ein zweischneidiges schwert... man müsste addons verifizieren können, so das sie nur unter bestimmten bedingungen zugelassen werden, aber das würde ja heisen die entwickler von aion bücken sich zu ihren spielersklävelein^^ unmöglich, und wenn dann erst in 1-2 jahren...



Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird keien AddOns geben ..Im höchstfall dann aber sowas wie Auctioneer.
> Alles weitere macht das Spiel um einiges leichter und nimmt dem Spieler sozusagen arbeit ab.Ohen AddOns erkennt man wer seine Klasse beherrscht und wer nicht weiß wann er mit dem draufhauen aufhören muss (z.B.)



Hierzu noch, ich glaube jeder der intelligent genug ist es zu schaffen ein addon zu installieren, ohne es von jemandem anderen aufgebrummt bekommen zu haben, ist auch schlau genug seine eigene klasse zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Ich war Priester ohne heal-addons, nur tastenkombinationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


~jegliche fehler dürfen behalten werden...~


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2009)

Sicher gibt es das ein oder andere nützliche Addon bzw UI verschönerung aber leider ist der Missbrauch zu gross und da verzichte ich dann lieber ganz auf UI verschönerungen als das ich Gefahr laufe, das es einen Addon-Wahn wie in WoW gibt.

"Du hast nicht Addon X?" *Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt*


----------



## Kazark (14. Oktober 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass es für Aion keine Addons geben soll.Ist die Info noch Aktuell?
> 
> ...



Dann tu uns bitte alle den Gefallen und spiel weiter wow ... es gibt keinen Grund 1000 addons zu nutzen. Lern spielen und gut ist. Bei wow geb ich dir recht da brauchst du auch 1Mio Addons um uberhaupt den nächsten Briefkasten zu finden. 99% der Addons die du in wow nutzt sind entweder schon in Aion integriegt (z.b Questhelper oder so) oder schlichtweg total unnötig wie Thread- oder dmg meter.

bb


----------



## Malldaniss (14. Oktober 2009)

ich bin auch absolut gegen diesen addon kram, alles was man brauch ist im game drinne!


MfG Mall


----------



## xell1980 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe in WoW einen Priester gespielt und  bin auch in Aion Kleriker. Es ist zwar eine ziemliche Umstellung ohne Addon zu heilen, aber immerhin sehe ich nicht nur grüne Balken vor mir, sondern bekomm etwas vom eigentlichen Spiel mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der große Nachteil beim Spielen ohne Addons ist, dass ich an einem gemütlichen Spieleabend nach dem dritten Bier das Heilen schon recht schwierig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazark (14. Oktober 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe in WoW einen Priester gespielt und  bin auch in Aion Kleriker. Es ist zwar eine ziemliche Umstellung ohne Addon zu heilen, aber immerhin sehe ich nicht nur grüne Balken vor mir, sondern bekomm etwas vom eigentlichen Spiel mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist doch genau das geile an dem Spiel .. wer kann schon von einem anderen Spiel behaupten im Startgebiet an 2 mobs verreckt zu sein? In Aion möglich ohne sich anzustrengen.

Alle klassen sind extrem schwer zu spielen, ich bin Templer, halt Tank und habe eigentlich sehr viel Tankerfahrung aus anderen spielen aber Aion ist ganz einfach eine andere Welt. Da kannst keine Weihe machen und Pinkeln gehen weil eh keine mehr Aggro ziehen kann. Man muss sich total umgewöhnen bei allen Klassen. Auch der Kleriker gehört nicht wie bei anderen spielen als Heiler 100meter hinter die Gruppe sondern steht direkt am Mob und bearbeitet sogar wenn Zeit ist den Mob mit Debuffs. Das schon ab Stufe 5 siehe HIER. Addons wie Healbot würden dir eh nix bringen weil es schlichtweg ganz anders gespielt wird.

bb


----------



## ErwinGT (14. Oktober 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe in WoW einen Priester gespielt und  bin auch in Aion Kleriker. Es ist zwar eine ziemliche Umstellung ohne Addon zu heilen, aber immerhin sehe ich nicht nur grüne Balken vor mir, sondern bekomm etwas vom eigentlichen Spiel mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol.........mein reden. Nach dem dritten Pivko überlegt man, nicht doch auf eine Klasse zu wechseln die weniger Gehirnschmalz benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Addons allgemein zu verteufeln und sich dickköpfig gegen die Einführung von Addons für Aion zu stellen, ist meiner Meinung nach unsinnig und egoistisch.
Die Addons werden doch niemanden aufgezwungen. Wer keine Addons mag, nutzt eben keine.
Ich persönlich könnte mir vorstellen Addons zu nutzen die die UI ein wenig modifizieren, einem mehr Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten geben.


----------



## Roy1971 (14. Oktober 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> lol.........mein reden. Nach dem dritten Pivko überlegt man, nicht doch auf eine Klasse zu wechseln die weniger Gehirnschmalz benötigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich sage nur "Wie kein Omen. Nee, dann kannst net mit!!!!!" Und da sag nochmal, es wird niemand gezwungen. Zu WoW Zeiten oft genug erlebt. Addon´s nein danke


----------



## Kazark (14. Oktober 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> lol.........mein reden. Nach dem dritten Pivko überlegt man, nicht doch auf eine Klasse zu wechseln die weniger Gehirnschmalz benötigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man eh, das ist ein pvp spiel und da sollten schon alle mit den gleichen Hilfsmitteln spielen und nicht dejenige gewinnen der die besseren addons hat. Die UI zu modifizieren bin ich auch für aber dafür braucht man keine Addons sondern ein system wie bei HDRO, das reicht. Auf Healbotkrüppel wie die wow heiler die 100m wegstehen und bloss mit 3 maustasten in ihrem healbot rumklicken darauf kann ich verzichten das hat nix mit spielen zutun. Das sind meiner meinung nach total Skillfreie spieler die bloss heiler spielen weil ihnen jede andere Klasse zu stressig ist. 

Lasst das Spiel wie es ist und jammert nicht rum wegen addons, es gibt nunmal keine und das nicht ohne Grund. Die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben. 
Thema beendet


----------



## ErwinGT (14. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> ich sage nur "Wie kein Omen. Nee, dann kannst net mit!!!!!" Und da sag nochmal, es wird niemand gezwungen. Zu WoW Zeiten oft genug erlebt. Addon´s nein danke



Wo ist das Problem? Gibt genug Leute die dich auch ohne Omen mitnehmen würden. In Aion sogar überwiegend.
Zu WoW Zeiten hat man viel erlebt das man in Aion so schnell nicht erleben wird. Hängt natürlich davon in welche Richtung sich die Community entwickelt. Aber ich bin da sehr optimistisch.


----------



## Roy1971 (14. Oktober 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Gibt genug Leute die dich auch ohne Omen mitnehmen würden. In Aion sogar überwiegend.
> Zu WoW Zeiten hat man viel erlebt das man in Aion so schnell nicht erleben wird. Hängt natürlich davon in welche Richtung sich die Community entwickelt. Aber ich bin da sehr optimistisch.



Deshalb keine Addons und gut ist.... so hat keiner Vor- oder Nachteile


----------



## ErwinGT (14. Oktober 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Man eh, das ist ein pvp spiel und da sollten schon alle mit den gleichen Hilfsmitteln spielen und nicht dejenige gewinnen der die besseren addons hat. Die UI zu modifizieren bin ich auch für aber dafür braucht man keine Addons sondern ein system wie bei HDRO, das reicht. Auf Healbotkrüppel wie die wow heiler die 100m wegstehen und bloss mit 3 maustasten in ihrem healbot rumklicken darauf kann ich verzichten das hat nix mit spielen zutun. Das sind meiner meinung nach total Skillfreie spieler die bloss heiler spielen weil ihnen jede andere Klasse zu stressig ist.
> 
> Lasst das Spiel wie es ist und jammert nicht rum wegen addons, es gibt nunmal keine und das nicht ohne Grund. Die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.
> Thema beendet



Schlecht geschlafen?
Jeder, der spielen kann, wird sich wohl kaum Addons zulegen die ihm gewisse Spielemechaniken abnehmen und die Beherrschung des Chars erleichtern.
Es gibt sehr viele sinnlose Addons, die sollten hier in Aion nichts zu suchen haben.
Aber wegen UI modifizierenden Addons gleich so nen Wind zu machen ist nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Schlecht geschlafen?
> Jeder, der spielen kann, wird sich wohl kaum Addons zulegen die ihm gewisse Spielemechaniken abnehmen und die Beherrschung des Chars erleichtern.
> Es gibt sehr viele sinnlose Addons, die sollten hier in Aion nichts zu suchen haben.
> Aber wegen UI modifizierenden Addons gleich so nen Wind zu machen ist nicht nachvollziehbar.



Es gibt aber auch unzählige Addons die im PvP einen Vorteil bieten. Addons die einem anzeigen, wenn der Gegner z.b. einen Stun vorbereitet, Targetmarker, die einem z.b. immer ein angeschlagenes Ziel anzeigen, Addons die einen vor bestimmten Dingen warnen etc.

Kurzum : Nach recht kurzer Zeit würden diese Addons eine Art Pflicht werden, da man ohne sie deutlich schlechtere Chancen hätte.


----------



## Lanatir (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man wenigstens das UI flexibler gestalten könnte. Aion hat ein furchtbares UI das noch dazu schlecht programmiert ist (Ich sag nur chatboxen die nach jedem Neustart wieder an ihrem Ursprungspunkt stehen und die man auch nicht dunkler gestalten kann).


----------



## Kyragan (14. Oktober 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht benutzt weil es mir Arbeit erspart, sondern weil damit einfach die Leistung besser war. Womit ich wieder auf Healmeter zurück komme. Deine Gildenkollegen benutzen es und haben knapp 1/4 mehr heal als du, obwohl du alles raushaust was geht und ganz genau weist, dass du ein guter Heiler bist. Man fragt nach was sie tun und sie sagen, ich klicke einfach mit Healbot die Leute hoch .... super. Also holt man es sich und ist wieder mit Abstand auf Platz 1. Eigeninitiative und selbstständiges Denken? Fehlanzeige! Der Heilspaß ging ab BC so dramatisch runter und seitdem in Wotlk jede Heilerklasse das Gleiche kann ist er ganz weg und ich damit auch.
> 
> Ich habe die Klassik WoW Zeiten geliebt. Ein Raid Addon und ein Aggrometer, mehr brauchte man nicht. Vll noch für C'Thun in AQ 40 ein Addon das den Abstand zwischen den Spieler gemessen hat und welches man dann auch für Nax benutzt hat.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist es eine gute Entscheidung die Quelltexte versiegelt zu lassen.


Auch wenn ich deine Einstellung und Meinung begrüße und unterstütze:
Wer sich als Heiler vom Healmeter "beraten" lässt oder das Healmeter in seiner rohen Form als Leistungsvergleich hernimmt macht was falsch.
Healmeter sind grundlegend anders zu nutzen als Damagemeter. Einfach weil die geheilte Menge nichts aussagt.
Viel wichtiger sind dort Overhealmeter, Healingfocus(je nach Klasse und damit Rolle) und Spell Usage. Damit kann man ne Analyse starten, das rohe Healmeter ist für Heiler bzw deren Leistungsanalyse völlig useless.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger sind dort Overhealmeter



Wir sind nicht mehr in Classic... selbst in BC war Overheal uninteressant weil man so gut wie nicht oom gehen konnte und WotLK erst recht nicht.


----------



## Malldaniss (15. Oktober 2009)

ehm *hust*  ich würde es ja gut finden wenn wir beim thema aion bleiben, für WoW gibt es eine andere Forumsspate


----------



## karstenschilder (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja. So ein paar Addons wären unter Umständen schon ganz nützlich, aktuell z.B. SPAMSentry. Auch WIM fand ich sehr angenehm. Ein anständig funktionierendes Gruppensuchetool wär doch was.


----------



## Yoosh (16. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die addons haben WoW zerstört.
> 
> interface verändern und kleidung wechseln geht ja noch. aber seit damagemeter und omen ist die atmosphäre doch im arsch, weil jeder im spiel und ausserhalb nur noch zahlen vergleicht statt spass zu haben.
> 
> ich hoffe dass aion keine addons zulässt.




...und das sowas auch ohne Addons wunderbar funktioniert, kannst du z.B. bei HdRo erleben


----------

